# so guess waht i got in the mail today



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

a cute little christmas card from kelebek with her goaties

which was funny

cause my mom was like.. who do you know in washington... and i was like.. umm

but it was from kelebek and its very cute


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha Cute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got one yesterday...was going to email ya yesterday, Allison and say thanks!! I love it!! So cute!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I got one too! :leap: 

I LOVE it! What beautiful little goats!!

Thank you kelebek!! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that you all like them. I have more to send out tomorrow!!! I just got the next set in - I ended up running out because everyone at work saw them and started snagging them! :ROFL: So, had to order more!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup i got one too. my mom has it pinned to the fridge. she loved it as much as i did,
beth


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I got mine Tuesday, it's pinned up with the rest. Thanks Kelebek, and hoping you have a Very Merry Christmas, too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I got mine also. What adorable babies.

My daughter was like "wow, only this group would send pictures of goats and not of the people". :shrug: 
I was like YEP that is what had brought us all together, the goats.

Allison, she was the smart on toe do the SS, because she had everyone's address that way. :ROFL: 

She is so sneaky. :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe! I would NEVER do something like that.... :ROFL: 

If anyone would like one - please let me know. I have a few on my list of addresses that I would still like to send to, but I will have some more that I would love to send out!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I got one too, SO cute! And it's pinned on the frig with the rest.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd like to get one! Do I need to give you my address?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep... I got mine the other day. What beautiful goats you have on there Allison. Thank you so much, that was very sweet of you to do. Mine is hanging with the rest of my X-mas cards and is one of my favorites of the year!

:snowcool: Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you Allison! :snowman:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, 

PM or email me your address, and I will get one mailed out to you today 

I have a total of 30 that I can send out!!!!!! 

I wish that I had all of your addresses - so I could send EVERYONE a card!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I would love one actually.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

me to...I e-mailed you my address
thanks .....Allison  :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam - I haven't received an email yet ..... can you resend?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do have to say that is my favorite this year as well...Thank You Allison!

Merry Christmas to you and your family and a very Healthy Prosperous New Year!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:tears: :tears: Did I get one? *pouts*


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi - I will check, but I am positive - because I took the names from Secret Santa - but the list is at work - so I will double check!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam - I haven't received an email yet ..... can you resend?


sent you a PM.... with my address... I don't know why you didn't receive e-mail....?
Thanks Allison


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

lol Thanks Allison! I was just picking at you though :wink: but I would definitely like one :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I still have about 20 cards if anyone would like one. 

I received one from a goat breeder not far from me the other day - and it was so dang cute!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I forgot to tell you, I got mine the day after X-mas!!! I think.. or maybe it was before.. eitherway I got, it, and I have it stuck to the wall, thank you Allison =]
My mom thouroghly enjoyed it too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you .....Allison...I received the pretty card.... and it is so adorable....   :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine!!! :leap: Thanks Allison! :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got mine too! I love it. :greengrin:


----------

